# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  bébé hérisson 80 grammes

## Sissi4

Je viens de ramasser dans la rue un bébé hérisson que j'ai pesé, il fait 8O grammes mais il marche , a les yeux ouverts et de petits dents. J'ai acheté du lait maternisé chez le véto, il en a bu un peu. Je suis surprise du décalage entre son poids et sa motricité. Il a le poids d'un bébé de 2 à 3 semaines mais devrait alors ne pas se déplacer comme ça et ne pas avoir de dents?
Des avis? Conseils? Comment 'évaluer mieux son âge?

----------


## Sissi4



----------


## senior95

J'en ai récupéré un il y a dix jours il pesait 100 grs n'avait pas de dents, ce qui correspondant à un bébé de 1 mois. Je l'ai nourri au lait avec une pipette toutes les 4 heures et je le tenais au chaud avec une bouillot. Aujourd'hui  il mange et pèse 140 grs. A son arrivée il se déplaçait et était déjà très joueur. Je pense que le tien est plus âgé s'il a des dents.

Le mien à la chance d'avoir une super maman qui est ma chienne. Je l'ai entièrement déparasité, il y avait déjà 16 tiques plus toutes les puces sur une si petite bête. J'ai du retiré les tiques avec une pince à épiler en cherchant à travers tous ces petits piques.

Tu peux toujours l'emmener chez le véto qui pourra t'aider et te conseiller

----------


## Sissi4

Merci. Tes photos sont très mignonnes. J'ai malheureusement perdu il y a 15 jours ma chienne nourricière d'orphelins qui aurait pu jouer ce rôle.
Tu changeais la bouillotte tous les combien?

----------


## Rade

*bonjour, avez vous contacté les services compétents ? La détention des hérissons de fait avec une capacité spécifique, sinon c'est de la détention illégale.

contactez le service de faune sauvage*

----------


## superdogs

Hérissons : premiers gestes

----------


## abapel

Bonjour
vous pouvez contacter le "sanctuaire des herissons"pour vous aider aux soins

----------


## Sissi4

> *bonjour, avez vous contacté les services compétents ? La détention des hérissons de fait avec une capacité spécifique, sinon c'est de la détention illégale.
> 
> contactez le service de faune sauvage*


Et bien je vais être dans l'illégalité alors puisque le centre de faune sauvage que j'ai appelé m'a dit de le garder et d'essayer de lui faire atteindre 600 grammes avant septembre, sinon je ne pourrai pas le relâcher avant le printemps prochain. Bébé estimé à 3 semaines chez le véto, mais très petit poids pour cet âge. Il est sur bouillotte et nourri au lait maternisé.Ne veut pas encore manger de pâtée pour chat.

----------


## elmine

Question peut-être bête mais un hérisson élevé par un humain n'a pas de souci pour être relâché?  ::  Il saura se débrouiller seul après?

----------


## MuzaRègne

Un hérisson imprégné à l'humain et encore pire, comme sur les photos ci dessus, aux chiens, c'est pas l'idée du siècle non ! Relâché celui là risque de se faire bouffer en un clin d'oeil.
C'est pour ça que c'est interdit de détenir un animal sauvage : parce que les gens font n'importe quoi (hah c'est sur c'est super mignon oui).

----------


## Sissi4

Oui enfin le petit avec sa mère morte écrasée sur la route à côté, je ne pense pas qu'il s'en serait sorti si je l'avais laissé là où je l'ai trouvé..Et ça ne m'amuse pas du tout mais alors pas du tout de devoir lui donner un biberon toutes les 2 à 3 heures. Donc si un grand spécialiste veut le prendre et s'en occuper à ma place, je lui confie  bien volontiers.
Pour le reste, j'en ai déjà dans mon jardin, des hérissons, un jeune que j'ai ramassé sur la route aussi, mais sevré et qui a vécu dans mon jardin une vie de hérisson et un adulte qui vient de je ne sais où. Mon jardin donne sur les champs. Le petit, s'il survit, restera dans mon jardin, clôturé et protégé.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

(Du reste le centre de faune sauvage ne souhaitait pas le prendre non plus.)

----------


## Lysianne93

Et elle devait faire quoi Sissi4 ? le laisser mourir à côté de sa mère ? Il est facile de dire  "les gens font n'importe quoi" eh ben moi j'aurais fait pareil, surtout qu'elle a la possibilité de le garder après, il fallait qu'elle passe à côté et se dise ah ben non celui là je le laisse mourrir ?  Mais bon que tu fasses ou que tu fasses pas, les gens trouverons toujours à redire.

----------


## mademoisellecha

Je connais (et j'entends parfaitement) ton point de vue Muza sur les différentes "échelles" auxquelles il nous est permis d'envisager la PA (grande, petite ou "voir la grande image / considérer un petit fragment"). 

Sur la "grande" échelle de la protection, ou en "regardant le tableau dans son ensemble", un animal sauvage n'a rien à foutre sur un canapé à pioncer contre le flanc d'un animal domestique, je crois que c'est une évidence pour tout le monde... sauf qu'en vrai, tu me colles un bébé hérisson voué à la mort en pleine rue sur le corps de sa mère morte, évidemment que je le prends avec moi pour qu'il vive, même pas 2 secondes j'hésite. Je le touche pas avec mes mains nues, je l'emmène chez moi dans une boite, j'appelle un centre genre LPO des hérissons (j'y connais rien jsais pas comment ça s'appelle). Sissi4 a fait pareil. 

Elle a appelé un centre compétent sur la faune sauvage qui l'a peu ou prou envoyée bouler... qu'est ce que tu veux qu'elle fasse, qu'elle le laisse crever dehors parce que c'est la nature ? 

Il y a 2-3 jours on parlait des coccinelles asiatiques qui squattent chez Gamba, j'ai pas été foutue de lui conseiller autre chose qu'une décoction écolo pour les faire déguerpir alors qu'en envisageant "le grand tableau" bé oui il faudrait toutes les savater parce qu'elles n'ont rien à faire là... 

On est pas tous nés pour rééquilibrer la merditude des choses et je trouve que c'est déjà beaucoup de se préoccuper des choses foirées "à petite échelle", non seulement je trouve que c'est beaucoup mais je pense qu'en ces temps de connardise répandue, c'est précieux. C'est juste répondre par le moins pire à une situation pas idéale. 

Demande à Zouzou le renard recueilli renardeau par des humains sur le corps de sa mère écrasée ce qu'il en pense, de faire au mieux avec ce qu'on a, je suis sûre qu'il est OK.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Hamais je dis pas qu'il faut le laisser crever mais si on ne peut pas l'amener dans un centre spécialisé, s'en occuper en essayant de ne pas trop l'imprégner, qu'il puisse être relâché sans risquer sa vie, ça serait la moindre des choses !
Et je sais c'est difficile de pas papouiller ... mais bon là avec le chien NON quoi, là c'est de l'inconscience totale.

----------


## Mouchou

Il y a une association qui s'appelle "le sanctuaire des hérissons", je n'ai pas les coordonnées, mais je pense qu'on peut les trouver sur internet. 
Ils ont l'air de bien s'y connaitre. 
Et puis sinon si tu as un jardin clos, je pense que le hérisson une fois grand pourra très bien se débrouiller, une amie en a 4 dans son jardin (ils sont venus tous seuls, sauf un qu'elle a trouvé devant sa grille) et ils restent dans son jardin et mangent les croquettes des chats mis à leur dispositions dans des gamelles.

----------


## Sha-ka

Je ne pense pas qu'un hérisson s’imprègne comme un chien ou un chat... Un petit aura forcément tendance à suivre ses proches, mais une fois passé un certain âge, il arrivera très bien à se débrouiller tout seul. Il faudra simplement veiller à le laisser se balader sous surveillance dans le jardin ou autre, lui laisser de plus en plus de marge jusqu'à le laisser aller là ou il veut, après son sevrage bien entendu, et de préférence après son hibernation.

----------


## dedel

Le hérisson est au contraire un animal qui s'imprègne très vite : nous avons 1 petit sauvage qui traverse le jardin tous les soirs et que ma fille guette pour aller lui dire bonjour, au bout d'une semaine où elle lui apportait des limaces dès qu'elle le voyait, monsieur Risson a cessé de se mettre en boule à son approche et je suis quasi sûre que si elle voulait, elle pourrait le toucher et il se laisserait faire. 
Dans le cas présent, un bébé habitué à l'humain et aux chiens risque de ne plus se protéger correctement et sera bouffé par le 1er chien errant qui passe, ce n'est que reculer le moment de sa mort.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je ne pense pas qu'un hérisson s’imprègne comme un chien ou un chat... Un petit aura forcément tendance à suivre ses proches, mais une fois passé un certain âge, il arrivera très bien à se débrouiller tout seul. *Il faudra simplement veiller à le laisser se balader sous surveillance dans le jardin ou autre, lui laisser de plus en plus de marge jusqu'à le laisser aller là ou il veut*, après son sevrage bien entendu, et de préférence après son hibernation.


n'oublie pas qu'un hérisson est un animal nocturne donc si jamais il s'est habitué à ton rythme il faudra le recaler sur son mode de vie normal
et ça court vite un hérisson et ça grimpe plutôt bien

----------


## MuzaRègne

Et ça a un territoire de plusieurs hectares, ça en fait des occasions de se faire bouffer par un chien dont il ne se méfiera pas parce qu'il aura appris que c'est une espèce amie.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Ma mère qui vit en RP et avait à l'époque des faits un terrain de 800 m² passait son temps à récupérer des tous petits, des estropiés ou des "sortis trop tôt" et une fois une mère jetée vivante au feu par un con qui a éclaté et accouché au sortir du feu, si si c'est possible, petits élevés au bib par le quartier et bien tous vivaient très bien dans son jardin, mangeaient tous les soirs lait, pain trempé et croquettes pour chats, se baladaient la nuit et revenaient, certains calins comme des chats, d'autres accoutumés à l'humain et aux chats mais pas en demande de sentiments, çà a duré 20 piges jusqu'à extinction du "filon" on ne sait pour quelles raisons, extérieures à la famille et aux voisins en tout cas.

Oui ils sont mieux dans la nature c'est sûr (et encore la nature ... si elle est coupée par une autoroute ...) mais quand ils vous tombent dessus et sur le ventre du chien par la même occasion ... c'est illégal de le détenir, mais si UN hérisson passe sa vie en famille çà n'entraîne aucun risque pour la survie de l'espace et puis c'est pas un renard ou un sanglier pour aller faire peur aux voisins.

C'est pas non plus un girafon dont on ne sait que faire ... juste une petite bête déclarée sauvage mais parfaitement acclimatable à l'humain, très sensible et affectueuse qui préfère dormir sur un chien que crever sur le cadavre de sa mère.

Cà me fait penser que ce matin une corneille m'a suivie en hurlant sur le trottoir et que visiblement elle parlait à mes chiens ... J'espère que c'est pas un abandon.

----------


## dedel

lait et pain trempé, rien de pire pour un hérisson...

quant à la survie de l'espèce, si elle est menacée, c'est pour ça que sauver un maximum de sujets est bien mais s'arranger pour qu'ils puissent se réadapter à la vie sauvage et se reproduire, c'est mieux non ?

je ne dis pas que Sissi n'a pas bien fait de s'occuper de ce petit bébé mais il faut qu'elle garde en tête (même si c'st difficle parce qu'il est mignon) que l'objectif c'est de pouvoir le ré-introduire.
Pour cela et vu que le centre de faune sauvage ne semble pas vouloir faire son boulot, le mieux c'est de contacter le sanctuaire des hérissons qui pourra lui indiquer de façon sûre la bonne marche à suivre pour 
1-sauver ce bébé
2-le réadapter à la vie sauvage et nocturne qui est la sienne

pour les estropiés, le sanctuaire cherchait (et cherche encore je pense) des familles d'accueil avec de grands jardins sécurisés pour pouvoir relâcher ceux qui malgré les soins sont trop handicapés pour survivre dans la nature

----------


## abapel

j en ai déjà parlé plus haut,le "sanctuaire des herissons"est specialisé,ils ont un site formidable et on peut appeler tous les jours meme le dimanche,je l ai déjà fait
un herisson est un animal NOCTURNE ,pourquoi pas dans un jardin avec des congénères,et surtout JAMAIS DE LAIT,ca les rend malades
enfin allez voir tout ca ,c est passionnant et comme ca on ne fait pas de betises

----------


## Sissi4

Oui, je suis allée sur le site du sanctuaire, c'est très bien expliqué effectivement. J'ai eu les infos dont j'avais besoin chez la Dame Blanche. Je suis aussi découragée de voir que quoi qu'on poste, quelle que soit la rubrique, il y aura toujours quelqu'un pour critiquer, dire qu'on ne fait pas les choses bien. Ca éloigne des forums..

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et le centre ne fait pas "mal son boulot" , je les ai déjà sollicités par le passé  pour un lièvre recueilli bébé que je leur ai confié après sevrage pour qu'il soit réintroduit dans leur parce, un goéland retrouvé blessé et qu'ils ont soigné. IL s'avère simplement qu'un hérisson semble pouvoir être nourri, soigné puis relâché par un particulier. Nous en avons quasi tous dans nos jardins, mes voisins et moi, ils se reproduisent, on les voit se promener le soir, ils viennent manger bruyamment la nuit sous la fenêtre de ma chambre (ça fait énormément de bruit un hérisson qui mange!!). Donc le petit peut tout aussi bien avoir cette vie là aussi.

----------


## elmine

Je confirme que même un hérisson sauvage s'habitue trèèès bien à l'homme. Il y en avait un énorme dans le jardin de ma mère (il ne s'est pas montré cet été  :: ), on le voyait quasi tous les soirs quand on mangeait sur la terrasse vu que son heure de passage était de 21h30 (réglé comme une horloge!). Ben à force de l'attraper 2 fois par an pour lui enlever les parasites, il s'était très bien acclimaté et ne se roulait même plus en boule à notre approche.

----------


## abapel

oui chez moi aussi ils s habituent a moi dans la residence car ils viennent manger les croquettes des chats!ils les adorent et on les entend croquer a pleines dents!
c est sur qu  avant c était compliqué de trouver un petit animal qu on ne sait pas soigner,maintenant que ce soit pour les oiseaux pigeons herissons et autres,les forums specialisés sont la et c est quand meme super de savoir "a peu pres"ce qu il faut faire et ne pas faire

----------


## Dany06

Il faut immédiatement arrêter le lait maternisé du vétérinaire.
C'est probablement du *lait TVM* : il est *mortel pour les hérissons*

Il faut le nourrir avec du lait Whiskas "Cat milk" (en grande surface - sauf Leclerc - ou animalerie) à 30/35°

En attendant d'acheter le lait, il est possible de le réhydrater avec de l'eau chaude à 30/35° et du miel (ou du sucre) 

L'installer dans un carton enveloppé dans de la laine polaire ou à l'intérieur d'un sweet-shirt - à l'exclusion de tout autre tissu - et lui mettre en permanence une bouteille d'eau chaude contre lui = bouillotte de contact, pour le maintenir au chaud

Le mieux serait de m'appeler au 06 09 37 66 12 (urgences du Sanctuaire des Hérissons) 
De 9h à 13h et de 14h à 18h

----------


## Sissi4

Le TVM est effectivement contre indiqué mais pas le Fortol.

----------

